
Printing and customizing your own graph paper - _Microft
https://gist.github.com/mcnees/f82fae1a2a386045bcf6f98413658598
======
_Microft
Examples can be found in a tweet [1] of the author.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/mcnees/status/1030997697078145026](https://twitter.com/mcnees/status/1030997697078145026)

